# Problème synchronisation avec selection d'artiste ipod touch



## JozeDoe (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau donc je me présente vite fait, j'ai 23ans, je suis étudiant et j'ai un ipod touch de 3ème génération. J'utilise la dernière version de itunes.

Je vous envoie ce message car j'ai un problème (qui semble clairement être un problème de compréhension de ma part concernant la synchronisation).

Voilà mon problème :

Je souhaite sélectionner uniquement certains de mes artistes pour les mettre sur mon ipod. Le problème ce que voilà il ne le fait pas du tout ! Voilà la procédure que j'ai suivi :
-Dans l'onglet résumé de itunes de ipod j'ai coché : "Ne synchroniser que les morceaux, vidéos cochés".
-Ensuite dans l'onglet musique j'ai coché : "Liste de lecture, genre et artiste".
-Ensuite j'ai coché mes artistes.
-J'ai synchronisé.

Mon problème est que dans ce cas, il a uniquement rajouté les artistes manquant et a gardé tout le reste, sauf que niveau place je suis limité (hélàs ^^').

Est ce normal ? Est ce que je mis prend mal ?

Le problèmes est peut-être du au fait que la majorité de la musique sur mon ipod n'existe plus en mp3 sur l'ordinateur (Disk dur extern mort :'( ) et que itunes et mon ipod sont les seules sauvegardes de ces fichiers.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Cordialement,

Joze


----------

